# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si ta zgjedhi kete problem

## Vb.Net

Deshiroj qe ta qes datagridin ne combobox, ose listviewin po sja kam idene si me ja bo..

kur i mbushi combon nga dataseti e kam veq nji kolon ama mu me duhet me i pa komplet datagridin..

e kam shkruar foton ne anglisht se kam bere pyetje ne disa grupe ne facebook.

----------


## hot_prinz

Kjo do zgjidhej kshu.

Kur e shtyp Combo- apo ListBoxin, te shfaqet nje duplikat i datagridview ne nje forme te re, qe shfaqet nen cursorin e maus-it.

Pastaj ne datagridview te formes se re, me ane te nje seleksioni me maus, ku ky seleksion i te dhenave ruhet ne nje public property (member) te klases se re. 

Pastaj me qasjen ne kete member qe ruan seleksionin e datagridview, te procesosh me tutje me datagridview ne formen parent, ku gjindet Combo- apo Listboxi.

 :Gjumash:

----------


## Vb.Net

Hot princ zoti te dhasht bereqet se me ke ndihmuuu shum flm me dit une mi bo qato sende sju kisha vet juve qe i dini..

Me udhezo pak se une nuk jam aq rogramer i fort vlla une jam fillestar a ka naj video perafresisht ku mu bazu se habes skam qka ke shkru.

----------


## hot_prinz

Ja ate cfare e shkrova me larte.

Kur shtyp ComboBox, shfaqet nje forme nder ComboBox, si t'ishte pjese e ComboBox-it se bashku me nje DataGridView te integruar:



Kurse kur e selekton nje Rekord, duke bere nje DoubleKlick ne nje Cell te DataGridView:



Emri dhe Mbiemri i selektuar nga DataGridView si Liste, te shfaqet ne Labelin e Formes se pare [Parent].
Me kete Emer dhe Mbiemer mund te procesosh me tutje, cfaredo qe te duash.

Kodi i formes primare [Form1]:


```
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace testCombo
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void comboBox1_MouseClick(object sender, MouseEventArgs e)
        {
            DataTable dt = GetTableFilled();
            Point location = comboBox1.PointToScreen(Point.Empty);

            using (DGVList dgl = new DGVList(dt))
            {
                dgl.SetDesktopLocation(location.X, location.Y + 22);
                dgl.Size = new Size(comboBox1.Width, 200);
                DialogResult dlgres = dgl.ShowDialog(this);
                if (dlgres == DialogResult.OK)
                {
                    label1.Text = "Zgjodhe rekordin: \n" + dgl._Name + " " + dgl._Lastname;
                }
                dgl.Dispose();
            }
        }

        private DataTable GetTableFilled()
        {
            DataTable dt = new DataTable();
            dt.Columns.Add("name", typeof(string));
            dt.Columns.Add("lastname", typeof(string));
            dt.Rows.Add(new object[] { "TOM", "JERRY" });
            dt.Rows.Add(new object[] { "SCOOBY", "DOO" });
            dt.Rows.Add(new object[] { "MICKEY", "MOUSE" });
            return dt;

        }
    }
}
```

Kodi i formes se dyte, qe shfaqet ne vend te ComboBox-it:


```
using System.Data;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace testCombo
{
    public partial class DGVList : Form
    {
        string _name;
        string _lastname;

        public DGVList(DataTable dt)
        {
            InitializeComponent();
            this.dataGridView1.DataSource = dt;
            this.dataGridView1.Focus();
        }

        private void dataGridView1_CellDoubleClick(object sender, DataGridViewCellEventArgs e)
        {
            if (e.ColumnIndex >= 0 && e.RowIndex >= 0)
            {
                this._Name = this.dataGridView1.Rows[e.RowIndex].Cells[0].Value.ToString();
                this._Lastname = this.dataGridView1.Rows[e.RowIndex].Cells[1].Value.ToString();
                this.DialogResult = DialogResult.OK;
                this.Close();
            }
        }

        public string _Name { get { return this._name; } set { this._name = value; } }
        public string _Lastname { get { return this._lastname; } set { this._lastname = value; } }
    }
}
```

Programi i kompiluar si ZIP, mund ta provosh nese ke .NET 4.0:

Combo.zip

----------


## Vb.Net

une perdori vb.net ti e paske bo ne c# o vlla
sme kryen pun

----------


## hot_prinz

Ti e kerkove nje udhezim ose nje zgjidhje se si mund t'bohet kjo gjo.
Une vb.Net se kam te instaluar dhe nuk e perdor prej kohesh, dhe me duhet edhe kohe ta gjej veten ne sinktakse.

Keshtu qe, pasi qe objektet dhe arkitektura e gjuheve programuese ne famijen .NET eshte e njejta, 
mundo pak te ekstrahosh dhe ta pershtatesh sintaksen prej C# ne VB, sepse nese momentalisht je duke programuar ne VB.NET dhe ke deshira te ketij llojit, atehere duhet te jesh ne gjendje te pershtatesh kodim nga njera gjuhe ne tjetren, sepse ndryshe nuk do te shkosh perpara.

----------

